# FBI has arrested several NCAA assistant basketball coaches in a corruption scheme



## Jason Svoboda

BREAKING NEWS / NBC: The FBI has arrested several NCAA asst. basketball coaches in a corruption scheme. Presser @ 12n with U.S. Attorney— Tom Winter (@Tom_Winter) September 26, 2017


----------



## Jason Svoboda

If you're the reading type... Page 7 is pretty interesting.

https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdny/press-release/file/998751/download


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Names are starting to hit.


BREAKING: Lamont Evans of Oklahoma State and Chuck Person of Auburn University are two of the coaches charged in corruption scheme.— Tom Winter (@Tom_Winter) September 26, 2017




BREAKING MORE: Emanuel Richardson of Arizona is also a  coach who has been charged in the corruption scheme according to court docs.— Tom Winter (@Tom_Winter) September 26, 2017




MORE: The fourth coach charged in the scheme announced by the U.S. Attorney's office is Tony Bland of USC— Tom Winter (@Tom_Winter) September 26, 2017


----------



## bluestreak

About damn time. I'll bet there'll be many more.


----------



## bluestreak

Reading this transcript disgusts me.


----------



## BrokerZ

I for one am shocked to see Auburn involved. I mean, a Bruce Pearl led team doing something corrupt?  Shocked. Even though Chuck Person is the one named I would find it very hard to believe he was acting alone without Pearl knowing anything.


----------



## treeman

Can anyone break this down for those of us that are illiterate in lawyer speak or don't have the time to read through all the documents? Thanks


----------



## BrokerZ

Louisville is definitely involved here, too.  If you read the docket, they're definitely "University-6."

The recruit appears to be Brian Bowen.  He was paid $100,000 to attend Louisville, and amazing made his decision "out of nowhere" and was considered a coup for Louisville when he committed.


----------



## BrokerZ

"University-7" appears to be University of Miami.


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> Can anyone break this down for those of us that are illiterate in lawyer speak or don't have the time to read through all the documents? Thanks



In short, shoe company executives (looks to be Adidas and Nike) were funneling money to players and their families in exchange for "coercing" them to attend certain schools.  The schools identified in the lawsuit appear to be Louisville and Miami; however, certain coaches such as Chuck Person are also specifically named as being part of this but part of a separate and distinct lawsuit.  In addition to illegally paying for players, the "student athletes" involved were also coerced/pushed toward using a specific agent and financial advisor if/when they were to make it to the NBA.  

Basically, it's a packaged-deal.  We pay you, and you play for us and when you turn pro you use our agent and financial advisor.  We pay you $100,000 or $150,000 now and you eventually pay us back in the long run by letting us represent you and handle your millions down the road.

There's a little more to it than that (such as how the money was laundered in order to get to the players and their families), but in short that' sums it up.


----------



## Hooper

BrokerZ said:


> In short, shoe company executives (looks to be Adidas and Nike) were funneling money to players and their families in exchange for "coercing" them to attend certain schools.  The schools identified in the lawsuit appear to be Louisville and Miami; however, certain coaches such as Chuck Person are also specifically named as being part of this but part of a separate and distinct lawsuit.  In addition to illegally paying for players, the "student athletes" involved were also coerced/pushed toward using a specific agent and financial advisor if/when they were to make it to the NBA.
> 
> Basically, it's a packaged-deal.  We pay you, and you play for us and when you turn pro you use our agent and financial advisor.  We pay you $100,000 or $150,000 now and you eventually pay us back in the long run by letting us represent you and handle your millions down the road.
> 
> There's a little more to it than that (such as how the money was laundered in order to get to the players and their families), but in short that' sums it up.



Indictment, not lawsuit.  Big difference.


----------



## BrokerZ

The executives at Adidas also very much knew what they were doing here.  The FBI has wiretapped conversations where they were discussing this amongst themselves at the company, and they justified making the payments because Louisville was an important client, it was good for business to help Louisville land a 5-star recruit, and that they weren't doing anything illegal, in their eyes, because they were funneling the money through a financial advisor/business manager.  They felt whatever the "business manager" did with the money was up to him and gave them a level of plausible deniability since they did not directly pay the athlete.

You all need to seriously read the entire indictment.  It's unbelievable and incredibly interesting.


----------



## BrokerZ

Hooper said:


> Indictment, not lawsuit.  Big difference.



Correct - very much a big difference.

I'm reading and reacting to this as I go, so I apologize if I'm off with my legal terminology.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Hope Greg Lansing's name doesn't come up


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Hope Greg Lansing's name doesn't come up



It won't.  This involves one-and-done type players and their recruitment, which doesn't strike me as ever being an Indiana State issue.

It also seems to primarily involve Adidas-contracted schools and Adidas-sponsored AAU teams.  It basically puts everything on paper that we've all assumed...big P5 schools are funneling money through their shoe/apparel contracts to "not-for-profit" AAU teams in order to coerce players to attend certain schools.  It exposes the fraud that is some college recruiting and the fraud that is some AAU organizations.


----------



## treeman

We can probably clear Evansville of any wrongdoing as well :biggrin:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> We can probably clear Evansville of any wrongdoing as well :biggrin:



Nah, Marty's smart. All of his bribes goes to foreign countries. If it's good for the goose...


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Nah, Marty's smart. All of his bribes goes to foreign countries. If it's good for the goose...



Adidas...KGB...they're all the same, right?:biggrin:


----------



## Bluethunder

BrokerZ said:


> Louisville is definitely involved here, too.  If you read the docket, they're definitely "University-6."
> 
> The recruit appears to be Brian Bowen.  He was paid $100,000 to attend Louisville, and amazing made his decision "out of nowhere" and was considered a coup for Louisville when he committed.



Rick Pitino is probably "shocked", and then after being hit with a huge punishment of "2 game suspension" for all of this, announces that he is disappointed once again in the NCAA.


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> Rick Pitino is probably "shocked", and then after being hit with a huge punishment of "2 game suspension" for all of this, announces that he is disappointed once again in the NCAA.



For sure.

Go to page 18 in the indictment, under part d. and e.  Rick Pitino is clearly "Coach-2".  I'll go ahead and translate it as it really should be read:


d. At the meeting, Augustine stated that he expected Adidas to fund at least a portion of the future payments to Player-11 (this is a 2019 recruit that hasn't been identified yet) and/or his family because, referring to Louisville men's basketball coach Rick Pitino, 'no one swings a bigger dick than Pitino' at Adidas, adding that 'all Pitino has to do is pick up the phone and call somebody, and say these are my guys, they're taking care of us.'  Dawkins and Coach-1 (who is an unknown UL assistant) then discussed ensuring that Player-11 ultimately signed with Dawkins upon entering the NBA, and Coach-1 explained that 'Pitino is not a guy to have his own agent already set up' so that would fall upon Coach-1 and another assistant coach at Louisville to steer the athletes to certain advisors...

e. Shortly thereafter, Coach-1 left the room, and Dawkins, Augustine and others proceeded to discuss the Brian Bowen scheme, and, in particular, the involvement of Rick Pitino in securing funding from Adidas to Brian Bowen's family.  Dawkins, who had been negotiating directly with Brian Bowen's family, noted that Adidas had originally agreed to pay a certain number to Bowen's family, but that a rival athletic apparel company was coming with a higher number," such that Dawkins needed to get more from Adidas to secure Bowen's commitment to attend Louisville.  Dawkins said that he had spoken with Rick Pitino about getting additional money for Bowen's family and involved Pitino that "I need you to call Jim Gatto, who's the head of everything" at Adidas' basketball program.


----------



## sgower9

I think the only Mid-Majors that are going to be in trouble are the ones getting 5-star/ McDonalds All Americans and I can only think of one (WKU) that has done that recently... that situation has already blown up in their face multiple times already and the season hasn't even begun. I could almost say with 100% conviction Indiana State has nothing to worry about. This is an unfortunate set of events that went down today but not surprising at all to me specially the schools that were involved. Don't see how Pitino is going to make it through this scandal!


----------



## BrokerZ

sgower9 said:


> I think the only Mid-Majors that are going to be in trouble are the ones getting 5-star/ McDonalds All Americans and I can only think of one (WKU) that has done that recently... that situation has already blown up in their face multiple times already and the season hasn't even begun. I could almost say with 100% conviction Indiana State has nothing to worry about. This is an unfortunate set of events that went down today but not surprising at all to me specially the schools that were involved. Don't see how Pitino is going to make it through this scandal!



I really do think this is the last straw for Pitino...this is the one that will get him fired.  He survived the prostitution scandal and it seems he may be at the end of his road with most UL boosters and board members.  Just my guess, but this is blatant enough where I think UL will have it's hand forced to move on from Pitino.


----------



## sgower9

Just saw on Twitter where there are meetings going on at Louisville now and news coming... I bet that's what it is going to be.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sgower9 said:


> Just saw on Twitter where there are meetings going on at Louisville now and news coming... I bet that's what it is going to be.


I'd assume it's just in response to the FBI sending them official confirmation they're under investigation.

If they don't get some sort of version of the death penalty considering they're still dealing in Hookergate, I say we start breaking every last rule we can.


----------



## bent20

My first thought is: That's it? Just four schools? And none of them named Kentucky? You know stuff like this is going on at all of the big schools in basketball and football. It's hilarious to me that when schools get busted it's never a Kentucky or Alabama. Major schools, yes, programs currently dominating, no.

http://nypost.com/2017/09/26/college-hoops-coaches-busted-by-fbi-in-corruption-scheme/


----------



## Daveinth

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'd assume it's just in response to the FBI sending them official confirmation they're under investigation.
> 
> If they don't get some sort of version of the death penalty considering they're still dealing in Hookergate, I say we start breaking every last rule we can.


The bad part it would be us that the fucknut NCAA would try and make an example out of.


----------



## Bluethunder

BrokerZ said:


> I really do think this is the last straw for Pitino...this is the one that will get him fired.  He survived the prostitution scandal and it seems he may be at the end of his road with most UL boosters and board members.  Just my guess, but this is blatant enough where I think UL will have it's hand forced to move on from Pitino.



You are right that it SHOULD be the last straw, but until I am actually watching a press conference where Pitino is fired, I won't believe he will ever be let go.

Media (might have been UL beat writer) tweeted that Louisville will gave a BIG announcement tomorrow.  He emphasized big.  We shall see I guess.

Would be ironic if he got fired, Pitino helped raise UK from the ashes, then turned around and buried UL.


----------



## BrokerZ

bent20 said:


> My first thought is: That's it? Just four schools? And none of them named Kentucky? You know stuff like this is going on at all of the big schools in basketball and football. It's hilarious to me that when schools get busted it's never a Kentucky or Alabama. Major schools, yes, programs currently dominating, no.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/09/26/college-hoops-coaches-busted-by-fbi-in-corruption-scheme/



Those are Nike schools. Adidas just got sloppy with their coverup. Nike has been doing it longer and have perfected the craft.  Mark Adams today tweeted a couple of times about the recruiting "mafia." Everyone knows this has been going on...but until now we haven't seen such concrete evidence.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Hope Greg Lansing's name doesn't come up



You actually hoped his name did come up which makes you pretty pathetic.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> My first thought is: That's it? Just four schools? And none of them named Kentucky? You know stuff like this is going on at all of the big schools in basketball and football. It's hilarious to me that when schools get busted it's never a Kentucky or Alabama. Major schools, yes, programs currently dominating, no.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/09/26/college-hoops-coaches-busted-by-fbi-in-corruption-scheme/



Everyone always quick to call Calapari a cheater... just too easy for you isn't it that you had to bring him into it.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Everyone always quick to call Calapari a cheater... just too easy for you isn't it that you had to bring him into it.



Yes, quite easy.


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Everyone always quick to call Calapari a cheater... just too easy for you isn't it that you had to bring him into it.



He seems to have a vapor trail of repercussions everywhere he goes.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

niklz62 said:


> He seems to have a vapor trail of repercussions everywhere he goes.



I didn't see Memphis or Kentucky mentioned in this investigation yet. Sure he's had his own issues in the past - but like Lance Armstrong he was the biggest name in a long list of cheaters as we are finding out now. People always want to point to him as being the cheat of all cheat - I call BS. A lot of people caught up in this web of trying to get ahead.


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I didn't see Memphis or Kentucky mentioned in this investigation yet. Sure he's had his own issues in the past - but like Lance Armstrong he was the biggest name in a long list of cheaters as we are finding out now. People always want to point to him as being the cheat of all cheat - I call BS. A lot of people caught up in this web of trying to get ahead.



maybe his success to getting caught ration is just the highest


----------



## BrokerZ

The unfortunate collateral damage from all this will be the players on those teams indicted who DIDN'T take any money under the table.  Guys like Rick Pitino will be fine...nobody should worry about him.  He could never coach another game in his life and live very comfortably.  If Louisville ends up with the death penalty, which is being widely written about and discussed, would be terrible for those other players (assuming there are a few players on that team that didn't take money).  But, swift and harsh punishment is the only way to deter this from happening again or at least happening as much.

Right now, the punishment for losing is greater than the punishment for cheating.  Until that calculus changes, more corruption will continue.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I didn't see Memphis or Kentucky mentioned in this investigation yet. Sure he's had his own issues in the past - but like Lance Armstrong he was the biggest name in a long list of cheaters as we are finding out now. People always want to point to him as being the cheat of all cheat - I call BS. A lot of people caught up in this web of trying to get ahead.


Not in this particular one, but Calipari has been mentioned many times before in other dealings. 

The fact he's had stuff vacated at both UMass and Memphis tells you he isn't 100% clean. Unfortunately (or fortunately) for him, I think he has played the game so long that he knows to keep a firewall between himself and everything and it usually falls on schools.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not in this particular one, but Calipari has been mentioned many times before in other dealings.
> 
> The fact he's had stuff vacated at both UMass and Memphis tells you he isn't 100% clean. Unfortunately (or fortunately) for him, I think he has played the game so long that he knows to keep a firewall between himself and everything and it usually falls on schools.



And until someone can tell me who exactly William Wesley (World Wide Wes) is and how he gets paid and makes a living, I'll continue to question Calipari.  Wesley is this international man of mystery, and yet he's a seemingly extremely wealthy collegiate and professional basketball power broker, and yet he's not employed/affiliated with any company.  He...just...is.  And he and Calipari are the closest of friends.  I think Wesley's official title is something like Ambassador to Kentucky Basketball...or something hokey like that.

It all seems awfully shady to me.  When Kentucky won the national championship, the first person Anthony Davis went to in the stands to hug was not a family member...it was Wesley.


----------



## sgower9

REPORT from @KentTaylorWAVE says Rick Pitino has been fired; Louisville will hold press conference at 1:00 p.m. ET: nationofblue.com/louisville-wil…


----------



## BrokerZ

sgower9 said:


> REPORT from @KentTaylorWAVE says Rick Pitino has been fired; Louisville will hold press conference at 1:00 p.m. ET: nationofblue.com/louisville-wil…



The biggest, and first of many dominoes to fall.  Again, for those that haven't read the indictment...I recommend doing so.  It's actually an incredibly compelling and interesting read.  It's only 28 pages and is as interesting as any book you'll pick up and read.


----------



## bent20

Pitino and the AD:

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-ba...-rick-pitino-athletic-director-tom-jurich-out


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Pitino and the AD:
> 
> http://www.espn.com/mens-college-ba...-rick-pitino-athletic-director-tom-jurich-out



AD went because he refused to fire Pitino. Must have some dirt on him.


----------



## BankShot

http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...pitino-fired-louisville-basketball/705193001/

- Jurich was covered w/ "mud"...

Something ain't right...why should these CHEATS leave Louisville as millionaires? They must think they're HILLARY CLINTON. Just another example of how this country is SCREWED UP.

http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...ave-university-louisville-rich-men/707614001/


----------



## bluestreak

Well.... Jurich's daughter works for Adidas.


----------



## BankShot

WAVE-3 Louisville reports that BOTH an interim A.D. & interim H.C. will be hired quickly (according to the INTERIM President)...Reporters are drawing parallels w/ "Shakespearean Literature"...lol

Pitino & Shakespeare? Hell, they're even talking about him being a "TV Analyst THIS season." Talk about a quick "redemption."

Here's Jurich's daughter article:

http://www.wdrb.com/story/36464932/...60-million-deal-with-university-of-louisville

Once a Marketing Intern for NCAA...
http://www.businessinsider.com/ousted-louisville-ad-tom-jurich-daughter-worked-adidas-2017-9


----------



## BrokerZ

I hear Tom Crean is looking for work.


----------



## EvilleSycamore

*Love to hear from Coach Locke again on this!*



BankShot said:


> WAVE-3 Louisville reports that BOTH an interim A.D. & interim H.C. will be hired quickly (according to the INTERIM President)...Reporters are drawing parallels w/ "Shakespearean Literature"...lol
> 
> Pitino & Shakespeare? Hell, they're even talking about him being a "TV Analyst THIS season." Talk about a quick "redemption."
> 
> Here's Jurich's daughter article:
> 
> http://www.wdrb.com/story/36464932/...60-million-deal-with-university-of-louisville
> 
> Once a Marketing Intern for NCAA...
> http://www.businessinsider.com/ousted-louisville-ad-tom-jurich-daughter-worked-adidas-2017-9



I am surprised nobody has brought up ISU's Former coach and his trials and tribulations with cheating in recruiting. Tate's Locke gave a great perspective in his book. Caught in the Nets. He said it many years ago and I believe it stronger today. There is NOT a 100% clean program on college basketball today. Enough digging and you will find to some degree violations.  Somebody mentioned Calipari. Well he finally found an Alumni and friend's of the program at a university that can bury it deep enough that the NCAA AND FBI just grow tired of looking and leave em alone, but all involved will slip up like these guys just did.


----------



## bent20

If ISU cheats they need to get better at it.


----------



## bent20

Is it really necessary for some posters to constantly share their politics in the regular forums on this board?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Alabama has initiated an internal review of its men's basketball operations, per release. Administrator Kobie Baker has resigned.— Jon Rothstein (@JonRothstein) September 27, 2017



What is doubly awesome on this one is before going to Bama, he worked in the NCAA Enforcement Division.


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Alabama has initiated an internal review of its men's basketball operations, per release. Administrator Kobie Baker has resigned.— Jon Rothstein (@JonRothstein) September 27, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> What is doubly awesome on this one is before going to Bama, he worked in the NCAA Enforcement Division.

Well trained...sort of like "insider trading."


----------



## BankShot

bent20 said:


> Is it really necessary for some posters to constantly share their politics in the regular forums on this board?




You don't have to read it, do ya? :hypnotized:
You outa be driving a corn truck or combine up in Iowa this time of year anyway...

Btw, my relatives in Haubstadt, IN area just finished their harvest a couple weeks ago, averaging 400 bu./acre (1,000+acres)...best in yrs. How's the #'s in Hawkeye Land?


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Hope Greg Lansing's name doesn't come up



I'm worried about that last 5-star player we recruited.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Alabama has initiated an internal review of its men's basketball operations, per release. Administrator Kobie Baker has resigned.— Jon Rothstein (@JonRothstein) September 27, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> What is doubly awesome on this one is before going to Bama, he worked in the NCAA Enforcement Division.


I'm sure that's what the Tide hired him... If I want to break all of the rules, who BETTER than an "insider" to help navigate the rules.

Ever watched/read "Catch Me If You Can" by Frank Abagnale, Jr.?   The FBI finally brings him into the fold to help catch other 'check kiters'

You wanna catch a thief, you hire a thief.   You wanna break the rules, hire the people that WROTE the rules.

As to the Indictment... surprised that the AAU was only mentioned ~7-8 times.   This issue is DECADES old.   I'm surprised that Sonny Vacaro wasn't mentioned by name... though he'll likely be in the Nike-focused indictment coming in the near future...


----------



## niklz62

without having to read this can someone tell me what actual laws they broke?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> without having to read this can someone tell me what actual laws they broke?



It's all in the first couple headings of the document in post 2, but charges from the indictment: wire fraud conspiracy, 2 counts of wire fraud and money laundering conspiracy.

Lest not forget, the IRS is up next in this, too. When they start auditing people, this could get even more hairy.


----------



## niklz62

all that crap should be legal.


----------



## Southgrad07

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-ba...50/the-story-how-fbi-brought-words-corruption 

Woah..Lots of reading but does a great job of detailing how this thing played out.


----------



## Sycamore624

Won't be long before college football gets hit next I'm sure....just the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## BankShot

DatSycamoreFan said:


> Won't be long before college football gets hit next I'm sure....just the tip of the iceberg!



This column pretty much agrees w/ your overall theme!

http://www.courierpress.com/story/o...est-ncaa-scandal-wont-change-thing/711217001/

Btw, here's an excellent LEGAL ANALYSIS of the NCAA/FBI activity:

http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...ll-investigation-questions-answers/707860001/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Will be interesting to see if they start looking into the post-grad diploma mills as well. No doubt there is money funding those places since they are basically traveling basketball teams. 

Also, I hope this also ultimately ends up putting pressure on the NBA to rescind the 1 and done rule.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Will be interesting to see if they start looking into the post-grad diploma mills as well. No doubt there is money funding those places since they are basically traveling basketball teams.
> 
> Also, I hope this also ultimately ends up putting pressure on the NBA to rescind the 1 and done rule.



Agreed.  Now that the G-League is a more formalized "minor league" for the NBA, scratching the one-and-done rule makes a lot of sense.  NBA teams have much more roster flexibility than they used to where they can draft high school players without potentially killing their roster long-term.  It doesn't take the agents, runners or financial advisors out of the equation, but it does take the need for bribes and other actual illegal activity generally out of the equation.


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> Will be interesting to see if they start looking into the post-grad diploma mills as well. No doubt there is money funding those places since they are basically traveling basketball teams.



This whole situation makes me curious about a little private school in northern indiana. about 8-10 years ago they were TERRIBLE as a high school school basketball team. Now all of the sudden they are ranked as the best high school in the nation EVERY year....


----------



## OX 92

I think their may be a roll effect after the FBI gets done.  This isn't the NCAA and scholarships being taken away - its prison time. I am sure the SEC will investigate Adidas. If they used USPS for any transaction then say hello to the USPIS. I also doubt anyone claimed the money and paid taxes.  They have to eventually go after the head coach's.  Otherwise same turd different University.


----------



## BrokerZ

Seems like an appropriate time to post this article: https://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2014/4/10/5594348/college-football-bag-man-interview.

I read this a few years ago and was absolutely amazed.  The playing field isn't level, no matter the sport.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> This whole situation makes me curious about a little private school in northern indiana. about 8-10 years ago they were TERRIBLE as a high school school basketball team. Now all of the sudden they are ranked as the best high school in the nation EVERY year....


It's funny you mention them... when I'm at AAU tournaments, they're usually there in force recruiting just as college coaches are.


----------



## bent20

BankShot said:


> This column pretty much agrees w/ your overall theme!
> 
> http://www.courierpress.com/story/o...est-ncaa-scandal-wont-change-thing/711217001/
> 
> Btw, here's an excellent LEGAL ANALYSIS of the NCAA/FBI activity:
> 
> http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...ll-investigation-questions-answers/707860001/



Interesting how the Courier Press column mentions Crean's pay ($3.2M last year) and IU athletics making $95M last year.

Calipari made $8M last year and Kentucky athletics $132M in revenue.

Pitino: $5M and Louisville athletics $109M in revenue

He attacks the NCAA, but won't even reference the state's biggest programs instead of their Indiana rival.


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> It's funny you mention them... when I'm at AAU tournaments, they're usually there in force recruiting just as college coaches are.



Living close to the campus and knowing 5-10 people that have attended school there in the recent pass, their rise to power is very peculiar. Like I said 7-10 years ago they were BAD.....like can't even score 20 points in a game bad (and this was against bad local talent). Then all of the sudden they are getting the best talent from across the world???? hmmmmm, that is fishy. And for anyone that has seen their campus, you will be shocked to find out that it is literally in the middle of a woods (actually surrounded by a nature preserve) with trailers for the professors to stay and a couple small dumpy buildings. It looks more like an old summer camp than an elite basketball factory. Oh yeah, their basketball gym is an airplane hanger that seats about 400 people....I'm not making that up. 

They have also recently put an emphasis on their football team and have stated that they are trying to recreate what they did with basketball...


----------



## BankShot

Is this a "prep school?" Not sure how they could be an accredited institution in the eyes of North Central or IHSAA (which is an organization of school administrators). Something fishy, as most "Charter Schools" are heavily scrutinized by the IN Dept. of Education, thus a failure rate of 50%.

Any idea as to the source of their "revenue stream?" Nike, Under Armour or Adidas...? 

Here's a good article of recent vintage, focusing on the use of "Voucher Programs" to circumvent "the system:"

http://www.slate.com/articles/busin...ols_are_reincarnating_as_private_schools.html


----------



## nwi stater

Could place of fine education have the initials  "BA"??


----------



## Jason Svoboda

La Lumiere


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> La Lumiere



Says here that they're accredited by North Central...someone went to the mat FAST on this one, if everything that Treeman says is true.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Lumiere_School

Most recent "famous" alum:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Bowen

"He's a good kid"...
http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...owen-louisville-basketball-scandal/718899001/

Wonder where the $$$ came from for that Jeep?
http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...ille-basketball-scandal-suspension/715697001/

Head Hoop Coach
https://www.lalumiere.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Holmes_Pat.pdf


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hearing more indictments are coming in college hoops. Expected to happen within the next two weeks, I'm told.— Bruce Feldman (@BruceFeldmanCFB) October 6, 2017


----------



## BankShot

Yep, only seen the tip of the iceberg...

http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...l-who-is-coach-1-fbi-investigation/741256001/

...and the FBI has yet to _open the doors_ of Adidas, Nike & Under Armour - or the NCAA!

And people wonder WHY Louisville never turns a "profit?"
http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...-tom-jurich-high-pay-unusual-perks/728901001/

"He's never asked me for a dime"....:barf:


----------



## bent20

Rick Pitino directed illegal payments to players, unsealed indictments reportedly allege

According to unsealed indictments obtained by NBC News, Pitino was not only aware of the alleged bribery scheme involving his assistant coaches and Adidas, but directly involved in it.

http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-ba...-basketball-bribery/xkosph00mfxd1xepxxlzzv490


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Did you see Bruce Pearl isn’t cooperating with Auburn on their internal investigation? Shocker!

Edit: Article I read last night says he may be fired now. 

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-ba...pardy-cooperate-auburn-internal-investigation


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Did you see Bruce Pearl isn’t cooperating with Auburn on their internal investigation? Shocker!
> 
> Edit: Article I read last night says he may be fired now.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/mens-college-ba...pardy-cooperate-auburn-internal-investigation



There's always UNLV...I seriously doubt that much has changed since Tarkanian left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So the Pearl story was swept under the rug -- unless he spoke and rolled over on people to protect himself... for now?

http://collegead.com/auburn-university-150/


----------



## TreeTop

*With them on leave, Pearl said assistant coaches Steven Pearl, Harris Adler and Chad Prewett, as well as graduate assistants Matt Gatens and Mike Burgomaster, will share their responsibilities.

"It does put a lot more on all of us," Pearl said. "We’re all working overtime trying to get scouts ready on all of our opponents.*

Oh Bruce.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

TreeTop said:


> *With them on leave, Pearl said assistant coaches Steven Pearl, Harris Adler and Chad Prewett, as well as graduate assistants Matt Gatens and Mike Burgomaster, will share their responsibilities.
> 
> "It does put a lot more on all of us," Pearl said. "We’re all working overtime trying to get scouts ready on all of our opponents.*
> 
> Oh Bruce.



Fats Domino said it well--Ain't that a shame?.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bombs incoming

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...aches-players-programs-involved-in-corruption


----------



## BrokerZ

Coach K and Calipari didn’t get much sleep last night...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BrokerZ said:


> Coach K and Calipari didn’t get much sleep last night...



It’s the Lance Armstrong defense - everyone was doing we were just the best at it. Same shit.


----------



## treeman

Until I see any true consequences, i'm not going to be believe shit is going to happen to any "big time" program. I'm personally very sick and tired of seeing all these FBI investigations (where they find a lot of corrupt behavior) against the NCAA, fed government, academic institutions, hollywood, etc. and there being NOTHING as far as punishments are concerned.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Until I see any true consequences, i'm not going to be believe shit is going to happen to any "big time" program. I'm personally very sick and tired of seeing all these FBI investigations (where they find a lot of corrupt behavior) against the NCAA, fed government, academic institutions, hollywood, etc. and there being NOTHING as far as punishments are concerned.



Pitino was ran out of college hoops pretty quick, wasn't he? Also, I doubt you see any of the other assistants named ever involved in coaching again. I don't think you can compare this to other investigations... but that's just like my opinion, man.

I do agree with you on the stuff like the UNC cheating scandal, though.


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> Pitino was ran out of college hoops pretty quick, wasn't he?



Pitino should of been out long before this season. 

My guess is, there will be a week of ESPN, CBS, FOXsports, Washington post articles feeding the "shit hitting the fan" narrative and there will be some vague FBI documentation released to the public and everyone will talk about how the Dukes, North Carolinas, Syacruses', and Kentucky's of the world are going down. But in reality, they may fire a coach or two, put some administrators and programs on probation but they will be back up and running in 2-3 seasons with the same advantages they had before and we are going to still be talking about buyouts and bad out of bounds plays.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Agree on Pitino, an utter scumbag.

Undecided on the ass'ts...    bruce pearl is back in coaching and at a "Power 5" school.

fwiw -- pls check your PMs


----------



## BankShot

Ya, ol' "Bruce Almighty" is sitting atop the SEC now w/ an 11-2 record w/ 2 of his top players not eligible.

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...rops-fourth-straight-auburn-tigers/336529002/

One more thing...he's still giving those pre-game & half-time MOTIVATIONAL talks, even though GL says they're virtually "worthless" after they leave the locker room. 

Some coaches just don't get it...do they?


----------



## niklz62

I dont know if someone else has asked this but I wonder what our ratio of cheating vs our opponents is.  I mean someone is probably doing something, even if on a scale of 1-clean to 10-getting rid of dead hooker bodies.  some of the teams we play have to at least be in the 3 neighborhood right?


----------



## Bluethunder

Dan Dakich said it best, if you're a young coach, just go find some very well off individual who doesn't really care if he coaches or not and tell him to get you the best players, and then never ask any questions how he does it.  Then when the NCAA comes calling you just fire him (he doesn't care because he isn't really a coach anyway), deny you knew anything about what your rogue asst was doing and then, because you won with the ill-gotten recruits, go take another P5 job.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

The thing that bothers me with Louisville is that they literally got nothing. Yeah they had to fire Pitino, and Bowen became ineligible, but they should have gotten the death penalty; or at the very least not be allowed to go to the NCAA (or NIT) tournament for 4-5 years. And here's the other thing; Louisville is/was already on probation. Oh and the other thing, the freaking FBI had to get involved.

The NCAA has turned into a joke of an organization. The only thing they see is money. Let's pretend that they found out that Under Armour slid $5,000 (a twentieth of what Bowen got) under the table to Tyreke Key to play ball at ISU. Now let's also pretend Lansing, several assistants, and our AD knew about it. Do you really think the NCAA would do nothing to us, especially if the FBI had to get involved? I promise you we would be ineligible for the NCAA tournament for several years at least and we're talking $5000 vs $100000.

I also think that Adidas should no longer be allowed to make apparel and sponsor any NCAA schools. And if it's discovered that Nike, UA, or any other company was involved in this type of activity they should no longer be allowed to be involved with any NCAA school either.


----------



## The Chop

Nice thought , but it ain't gonna happen


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I also think that Adidas should no longer be allowed to make apparel and sponsor any NCAA schools. And if it's discovered that Nike, UA, or any other company was involved in this type of activity they should no longer be allowed to be involved with any NCAA school either.



If they did that, kids would be playing in LA Gear and Pony.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> If they did that, kids would be playing in LA Gear and Pony.




Don't forget Keds, K-Swiss and Puma


----------



## Bluethunder

Everyone goes back to Chuck Taylor's.  There, problem solved!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Everyone goes back to Chuck Taylor's.  There, problem solved!



Can't. Nike bought Converse.


----------



## treeman

Fred Van Fleet's name popped up on a list of taking $1,000+ from an agent back in his ole WSU playing days. His dad reportedly took $2,000+ from an agent as well. 

https://sports.yahoo.com/exclusive-...g-high-profile-players-schools-103338484.html

Please go over to shockernet.net if you want to here a very funny change in tone in this whole corruption scheme. Went from "The NCAA should crack down on these programs" to "you can't blame someone for trying to better their life" real quick. 

Some posters are even admitting to hearing about players receiving money back during their rise to dominance.

Did we just become 2014 MVC champions? ---- just kidding


----------



## Jason Svoboda

https://sports.yahoo.com/exclusive-...g-high-profile-players-schools-103338484.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pulled this from another source. Also, this is ONE sports agency, doesn't include boosters, etc. 

Alabama (Collin Sexton - dinner)
Clemson (Jaron Blossomgame - cash)
Creighton (Justin Patton - dinner)
Duke (Wendell Carter - dinner)
Iowa State (Monte Morris - dinner)
Kansas (Josh Jackson - cash)
Kentucky (Bam Adebayo and Kevin Knox - "bad loan" and dinner)
LSU (Tim Quarterman - loans)
Louisville (Brian Bowen - cash)
Maryland (Diamond Stone - loans)
Michigan State (Miles Bridges and Tom Izzo - cash and dinner)
North Carolina (Tony Bradley - dinner)
North Carolina State (Dennis Smith - loans)
Notre Dame (Demetrius Jackson - dinner)
Seton Hall (Isaiah Whitehead - loans)
South Carolina (Brian Bowen and P.J. Dozier - cash)
Texas (Eric Davis and Prince Ibeh - cash and dinner)
USC (Bennie Boatwright and Chimezie Metu - cash)
Utah (Kyle Kuzma - cash)
Vanderbilt (Wade Baldwin - dinner)
Villanova (coaches - dinner)
Virginia (Malcolm Brogdon - dinner)
Washington (Markelle Fultz - loans)
Wichita State (Fred Van Vleet - cash)
Xavier (Edmond Sumner - cash)

Note that both of our former power members are magically on this list. Also, is that the same Jared Jeffries of IU fame? I think the statute of limitations has long since expired for him since he was in college when I was. LOL


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> Pulled this from another source. Also, this is ONE sports agency, doesn't include boosters, etc.
> 
> Alabama (Collin Sexton - dinner)
> Clemson (Jaron Blossomgame - cash)
> Creighton (Justin Patton - dinner)
> Duke (Wendell Carter - dinner)
> Iowa State (Monte Morris - dinner)
> Kansas (Josh Jackson - cash)
> Kentucky (Bam Adebayo and Kevin Knox - "bad loan" and dinner)
> LSU (Tim Quarterman - loans)
> Louisville (Brian Bowen - cash)
> Maryland (Diamond Stone - loans)
> Michigan State (Miles Bridges and Tom Izzo - cash and dinner)
> North Carolina (Tony Bradley - dinner)
> North Carolina State (Dennis Smith - loans)
> Notre Dame (Demetrius Jackson - dinner)
> Seton Hall (Isaiah Whitehead - loans)
> South Carolina (Brian Bowen and P.J. Dozier - cash)
> Texas (Eric Davis and Prince Ibeh - cash and dinner)
> USC (Bennie Boatwright and Chimezie Metu - cash)
> Utah (Kyle Kuzma - cash)
> Vanderbilt (Wade Baldwin - dinner)
> Villanova (coaches - dinner)
> Virginia (Malcolm Brogdon - dinner)
> Washington (Markelle Fultz - loans)
> Wichita State (Fred Van Vleet - cash)
> Xavier (Edmond Sumner - cash)
> 
> Note that both of our former power members are magically on this list. Also, is that the same Jared Jeffries of IU fame? I think the statute of limitations has long since expired for him since he was in college when I was. LOL



That to me is the most damning part of this..This is one agent and one sports agency...If this thing was all over just a free meal here and there I would say it is over blown..But this is just one small part of the huge puzzle. I would be naive to think that even amongst the current MVC programs there arent small freebies here and there for the players..but when we are talking about plane tickets and cash advances in the 1000's of dollar range in this small piece to the puzzle there is a huge problem..And like you said this doesn't even touch the donors or shoes companies from the AAU days


----------



## Bluethunder

https://www.cbssports.com/college-b...-specific-with-players-teams-named-in-report/

I will enjoy watching the big programs sweat and squirm, because I am realistic and know that the NCAA will most likely do nothing with them, or at least very little.

The sweating and squirming may be the most they have to suffer, so I guess I will enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> Fred Van Fleet's name popped up on a list of taking $1,000+ from an agent back in his ole WSU playing days. His dad reportedly took $2,000+ from an agent as well.
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/exclusive-...g-high-profile-players-schools-103338484.html
> 
> Please go over to shockernet.net if you want to here a very funny change in tone in this whole corruption scheme. Went from "The NCAA should crack down on these programs" to "you can't blame someone for trying to better their life" real quick.
> 
> Some posters are even admitting to hearing about players receiving money back during their rise to dominance.
> 
> Did we just become 2014 MVC champions? ---- just kidding



It's beautiful to see the mental gymnastics going on.  To them, there's a BIG difference between a school paying recruits and players taking a loan from an agent.  The fact that VanVleet had to go to an agent for $1,000 also apparently makes WSU look even cleaner in their eyes.

But I'm sure all that stuff about institutional control doesn't apply to Marshall.


----------



## bluestreak

Bluethunder said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/college-b...-specific-with-players-teams-named-in-report/
> 
> I will enjoy watching the big programs sweat and squirm, because I am realistic and know that the NCAA will most likely do nothing with them, or at least very little.
> 
> The sweating and squirming may be the most they have to suffer, so I guess I will enjoy it while it lasts.



Thunder I agree with you on the NCAA part of this, but the federal prosecutor (can't recall his name but its the New York office I believe) doesn't give a rats ass about college basketball or the NCAA. Wire fraud and bribery is a crime, no matter who does it. I think these guys smell blood and they are not going to back down.


----------



## Bluethunder

I hope you are right.  Would make my summer!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> It's beautiful to see the mental gymnastics going on.  To them, there's a BIG difference between a school paying recruits and players taking a loan from an agent.  The fact that VanVleet had to go to an agent for $1,000 also apparently makes WSU look even cleaner in their eyes.
> 
> But I'm sure all that stuff about institutional control doesn't apply to Marshall.



Not really, because that is just THIS hand out from THIS agency. 

I'm not saying there was more to VanVleet's situation, but if you look back at Cam Newton's storied recruitment, his dad was taking bags from every school and booster that would hand them out. I have no doubt that isn't happening in CBB because it isn't like agents are going to compare notes on players because they ultimately want that NBA deal down the road. Same with boosters aren't going to blab to agents because all they care about is the kid playing for their school -- they don't give a shit if he goes pro.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> Thunder I agree with you on the NCAA part of this, but the federal prosecutor (can't recall his name but its the New York office I believe) doesn't give a rats ass about college basketball or the NCAA. Wire fraud and bribery is a crime, no matter who does it. I think these guys smell blood and they are not going to back down.



This. Not to mention, it usually doesn't make it this far along unless they have enough for convictions. What I'm interested in is if they decide to expand or if you have other agencies/players/coaches come clean to "cop a plea" to avoid prosecution.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I'm going to enjoy the squirming this will result in.  We need to keep in mind this is only one agent/agency.  There has to be dozens, hundreds or maybe even thousand of agents to be investigated.  I'm sure the FBI has many more hours (maybe in to the 1000s) of hours of wiretaps to review.  I feel there will be more big time coaches/players/programs to be dealt with.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

The FBI wiretapped Sean Miller (Arizona HC) discussing with an agent, payments of $100,000 to secure a recruit.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> The FBI wiretapped Sean Miller (Arizona HC) discussing with an agent, payments of $100,000 to secure a recruit.



Well, at least Rick Pitino has a dinner date at Chili's now.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well, at least Rick Pitino has a dinner date at Chili's now.



Unlike the last one, maybe this date will last longer than 15 seconds.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Funnt part is... people on this forum don’t think winning is about money. It’s all about money people - don’t get it twisted


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Been listening to college hoops and sports radio all morning.

Shocker they're already tying this back to the NCAA and paying players. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Shocker.

http://usatodayhss.com/2018/marvin-bagley-family-benefits-nike-investigation


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Today, Bruce Pearl was rewarded with a contract extension while still under FBI investigation. 

"Cheating and not graduating players won’t get you in trouble, but that damn losing will." -- Royce


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Today, Bruce Pearl was rewarded with a contract extension while still under FBI investigation.
> 
> "Cheating and not graduating players won’t get you in trouble, but that damn losing will." -- Royce



That quote will be relevant for MANY years to come.  You see it in almost every sport whether it's amateur or professional - usually the punishment is worth the crime.  

Take Melky Cabrera in MLB, for example.  His career was almost over when his tenure ended with the Yankees.  The Royals signed him as a reclamation project, and he way over produced his pedigree (cough...steroids...cough).  The Royals then trade him to San Francisco, where he plays even better and he wins the All Star game MVP award.  Then, boom, busted for roids.  That offseason the Blue Jays signed him to a $16M contract.  Two years later he signs a $42M contract with the White Sox.  Melky's career in baseball was all but over, but roids helped propel him to $58M he never would have made if he didn't cheat.

So, the moral of the story is...the riches that come from success when cheating still FAR outweigh the punishment and downside.  The same applies to college basketball.  Until schools start getting punished at a far greater level and coaches start getting banished for cheating, the juice will continue to be worth the squeeze.


----------



## Hooper

Jason Svoboda said:


> Today, Bruce Pearl was rewarded with a contract extension while still under FBI investigation.
> 
> "Cheating and not graduating players won’t get you in trouble, but that damn losing will." -- Royce



Dakich used this quote a few months ago on the Dan Patrick Show--and gave Royce credit!  Go to 3:57.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

This is at trial now. Some details from yesterday:

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-ba...es-offering-cash-improper-benefits-son-attend


----------



## Jason Svoboda

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-ba...-influence-dennis-smith-jr-two-kansas-players


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> http://www.espn.com/mens-college-ba...-influence-dennis-smith-jr-two-kansas-players



The plot thickens. 

I’m still amazed that Miami has yet to really receive any punishment for all of this. They’re just as culpable as Louisville, and they’ve been involved in this mess from the very beginning.


----------



## Bluethunder

BrokerZ said:


> The plot thickens.
> 
> I’m still amazed that Miami has yet to really receive any punishment for all of this. They’re just as culpable as Louisville, and they’ve been involved in this mess from the very beginning.



Is that the same Miami that was never really punished in football despite a booster admitting he payed players, gave the gifts, girls, etc?  Miami must have made a deal with the devil, or they have the greatest legal representation in judicial history.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bluethunder said:


> Is that the same Miami that was never really punished in football despite a booster admitting he payed players, gave the gifts, girls, etc?  Miami must have made a deal with the devil, or they have the greatest legal representation in judicial history.



I'm betting on the deal.


----------



## BrokerZ

Thing starting to get a little warm in Lawrence, KS.  It should come as a shock to no one that every big school with a multi-million dollar apparel deal were wrapped up on something along these lines.  It's obvious that Arizona paid DeAndre Ayton with their Nike money, and several Adidas schools (namely, KU) were trying to pay him with Adidas money.

Bill Self knows just as much about this as Pitino knew about the dealings at Louisville...which means he knows everything.

https://www.kansascity.com/sports/college/big-12/university-of-kansas/article220042375.html


----------



## sycamorebacker

This is all sickening.  Throw your honesty down the drain to win ballgames with "student athletes."


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Thing starting to get a little warm in Lawrence, KS.  It should come as a shock to no one that every big school with a multi-million dollar apparel deal were wrapped up on something along these lines.  It's obvious that Arizona paid DeAndre Ayton with their Nike money, and several Adidas schools (namely, KU) were trying to pay him with Adidas money.
> 
> Bill Self knows just as much about this as Pitino knew about the dealings at Louisville...which means he knows everything.
> 
> https://www.kansascity.com/sports/college/big-12/university-of-kansas/article220042375.html



Meanwhile Pitino has started a podcast and has been making cheezy ass puns on Twitter all the while being invited to practices across the country to create content for his new endeavor. I'm sure Adidas provided the seed money.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Meanwhile Pitino has started a podcast and has been making cheezy ass puns on Twitter all the while being invited to practices across the country to create content for his new endeavor. I'm sure Adidas provided the seed money.



If you get some free time, read the replies to Pitino's first tweet since he just joined twitter.  It's great comedy.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> If you get some free time, read the replies to Pitino's first tweet since he just joined twitter.  It's great comedy.



The Pitweenos giving him the business, eh?


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> The Pitweenos giving him the business, eh?



I lot of jokes about him being premature....


----------



## treeman

treeman said:


> This whole situation makes me curious about a little private school in northern indiana. about 8-10 years ago they were TERRIBLE as a high school school basketball team. Now all of the sudden they are ranked as the best high school in the nation EVERY year....



https://www.southbendtribune.com/ne...cle_adb5c23a-e325-5113-9c8c-6c8d41bc6f0d.html

Made my original post over a year ago. Where there is smoke....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

“The defendants not only deceived universities into issuing scholarships under false pretenses, they deprived the universities of their economic rights and tarnished an ideal which makes college sports a beloved tradition by so many fans all over the world” 

Yeah, Ok. 

https://www.law360.com/newyork/articles/1092653


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> “The defendants not only deceived universities into issuing scholarships under false pretenses, they deprived the universities of their economic rights and tarnished an ideal which makes college sports a beloved tradition by so many fans all over the world”
> 
> Yeah, Ok.
> 
> https://www.law360.com/newyork/articles/1092653



This just sets off the beginning stages for the NCAA.  The schools will try and prove they were defrauded by these individuals, but lack of institutional control is a big deal for the NCAA.  



HA!  Who am I kidding.  A few vacated wins and minor slaps on the wrist will be all that'll happen.  The real victims in this are the players like Silvio De Sousa who's guardian took $2,500 to pay for night classes and tutoring to get him academically eligible for college.  That's all that happened.  To pay for his sins, he's been suspended indefinitely by KU and will most likely never see a college basketball floor again.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> HA!  Who am I kidding.  A few vacated wins and minor slaps on the wrist will be all that'll happen.  The real victims in this are the players like Silvio De Sousa who's guardian took $2,500 to pay for night classes and tutoring to get him academically eligible for college.  That's all that happened.  To pay for his sins, he's been suspended indefinitely by KU and will most likely never see a college basketball floor again.



He had four years at Montverde and IMG Academy to get eligible.

I'm done feeling sorry for these kids that show they have work ethic but refuse to do it off the court. Put down Twitter, Fortnite and fucking crack a book, you hooligans. The NCAA Clearinghouse requires you to have a 2.3. TWO POINT THREE. Literally, you can have like 4-5 Ds in your core classes and still get through the Clearinghouse.

This is a monumental failure by those basketball factories and his guardian's over that four year span. Kid doesn't need to be playing college ball. If you can't get through the Clearinghouse, take your ass to the NBADL or overseas and work on your game. There is no shame in that.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

BrokerZ said:


> This just sets off the beginning stages for the NCAA.  The schools will try and prove they were defrauded by these individuals, but lack of institutional control is a big deal for the NCAA.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  Who am I kidding. * A few vacated wins and minor slaps on the wrist will be all that'll happen.*  The real victims in this are the players like Silvio De Sousa who's guardian took $2,500 to pay for night classes and tutoring to get him academically eligible for college.  That's all that happened.  To pay for his sins, he's been suspended indefinitely by KU and will most likely never see a college basketball floor again.



I doubt that even that low level of "penalties" will happen.  Most likely, life will go on as before, they'll just get better at hiding it...


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> He had four years at Montverde and IMG Academy to get eligible.
> 
> I'm done feeling sorry for these kids that show they have work ethic but refuse to do it off the court. Put down Twitter, Fortnite and fucking crack a book, you hooligans. The NCAA Clearinghouse requires you to have a 2.3. TWO POINT THREE. Literally, you can have like 4-5 Ds in your core classes and still get through the Clearinghouse.
> 
> This is a monumental failure by those basketball factories and his guardian's over that four year span. Kid doesn't need to be playing college ball. If you can't get through the Clearinghouse, take your ass to the NBADL or overseas and work on your game. There is no shame in that.



Fair point, and I don’t disagree. The funny part about the guilty verdicts is that the universities are considered the “victim” of the wire fraud. By association, we should feel bad for KU, Louisville, etc. for all they’ve gone through.  They benefited from the acts, but in order to prove the Adidas bagmen committed a crime the universities are technically the victims.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wiretaps fresh out the kitchen.

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-ba...udio-evidence-college-hoops-pay-play-released


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Round 2: Nike Edition


Tmrw at 11 am ET, we will be holding a press conference to disclose a major high school/college basketball scandal perpetrated by @Nike that we have uncovered. This criminal conduct reaches the highest levels of Nike and involves some of the biggest names in college basketball.— Michael Avenatti (@MichaelAvenatti) March 25, 2019


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Grab the popcorn.


JUST IN: Federal prosecutors announce charges against @MichaelAvenatti, alleging he tried to extort Nike, threatening to release damaging about the company, if Nike didn't agree to pay millions to him and a client.— Steven Portnoy (@stevenportnoy) March 25, 2019


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Shocking... Cue Royce Waltman. 

"If you get fired for cheating, you can get rehired, but if you get fired for losing it's like you have leprosy so young coaches need to bear that in mind. Cheating and not graduating players will not get you in trouble, but that damn losing. ..."

https://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/01/sports/ncaabasketball/01coaching.html

Kelvin Sampson and others in the NCAA Tournament living out this iconic quote on the national stage 12 years later. 

You want to get fired from coaching college hoops and never coach again? Coach at Indiana State. You want to win, cheat and steal your way to the top - coach anyplace else.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason isn't Avenatti the attorney that represented the stripper?? The one that Trump had it out with?? LMAO! Grab the popcorn is right?! Is this a movie or what.


----------



## Bluethunder

If Avenatti is involved take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> If Avenatti is involved take it all with a grain of salt.



He's facing 50 years with additional wire and bank fraud charges... Didn't he say he was going to run for President?? 

Boy the Democratic party is an absolute disaster. The only difference between he and Hillary is that she got away with her crimes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

While he may be a scumbag, doesn't necessarily mean the info wasn't right. There are people digging on the story. They've now determined who the AAU coach was. 


ESPN has confirmed the AAU coach in the Avenatti documents is Gary Franklin Sr. of the California Supreme program. @Mark_Schlabach @pinepaula https://t.co/8ZIZHiVDgk— Jeff Borzello (@jeffborzello) March 25, 2019


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Cal Supreme's AAU site:

https://californiasupremebasketball.com/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ask DeAndre Ayton and Nike about the cash payments to his mother and others. Nike’s attempt at diversion and cover-up will fail miserably once prosecutors realize they have been played by Nike and their lawyers at Boies. This reaches the highest levels of Nike.— Michael Avenatti (@MichaelAvenatti) March 26, 2019


----------



## niklz62

this guy is good at getting his name out there.  if that's the result you are looking for he has to be considered a success.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Jason Svoboda said:


> Ask DeAndre Ayton and Nike about the cash payments to his mother and others. Nike’s attempt at diversion and cover-up will fail miserably once prosecutors realize they have been played by Nike and their lawyers at Boies. This reaches the highest levels of Nike.— Michael Avenatti (@MichaelAvenatti) March 26, 2019

I believe some of his allegations against Nike, but dude you are still guilty of extortion!!


----------



## region rat

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> I believe some of his allegations against Nike, but dude you are still guilty of extortion!!



Oregon Ducks maybe a little nervous too!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bol Bol and his handlers also received large sums from Nike. The receipts are clear as day. A lot of people at Nike will have to account for their criminal conduct, starting with Carlton DeBose & moving higher up. The diversion charade they orchestrated against me will be exposed— Michael Avenatti (@MichaelAvenatti) March 26, 2019


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> I believe some of his allegations against Nike, but dude you are still guilty of extortion!!



If it's true, right? 

Everyone on both sides are innocent until proven guilty. There have been some college basketball conspiracy theories out there that the charges were fake because Nike was already being investigated as part of the Adidas scandal and he may have shot his load too early. He's certainly going all scorched Earth now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Find it hilarious that all of this was basically swept under the rug. If you though there was truly nothing, here is the actual wiretap call. Dude, if I'm Indiana State, I'm cheating every chance I get. Gotta play by the P5 rules.

"We could compensate him better then the rookie minimum."

The NBA rookie minimum in 2019 was $893k and change. 


Hearing the Will Wade audio, compared to reading a quote. Does it make a difference to you?Via: HBO #TheScheme pic.twitter.com/7kgESLALZ5— Trey Wallace (@TreyWallace_) April 1, 2020


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Find it hilarious that all of this was basically swept under the rug. If you though there was truly nothing, here is the actual wiretap call. Dude, if I'm Indiana State, I'm cheating every chance I get. Gotta play by the P5 rules.
> 
> "We could compensate him better then the rookie minimum."
> 
> The NBA rookie minimum in 2019 was $893k and change.
> 
> 
> Hearing the Will Wade audio, compared to reading a quote. Does it make a difference to you?Via: HBO #TheScheme pic.twitter.com/7kgESLALZ5— Trey Wallace (@TreyWallace_) April 1, 2020

The schools are the real victims here, Jason.  Can’t you see that?!?!?!

HBO just release a documentary last night called “The Scheme,” which peels back the onion a little on this scandal.  I would say that a few coaches won’t survive this, but we all know that‘s not true.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Find it hilarious that all of this was basically swept under the rug. If you though there was truly nothing, here is the actual wiretap call. Dude, if I'm Indiana State, I'm cheating every chance I get. Gotta play by the P5 rules.
> 
> "We could compensate him better then the rookie minimum."
> 
> The NBA rookie minimum in 2019 was $893k and change.
> 
> 
> Hearing the Will Wade audio, compared to reading a quote. Does it make a difference to you?Via: HBO #TheScheme pic.twitter.com/7kgESLALZ5— Trey Wallace (@TreyWallace_) April 1, 2020




  Given that the NCAA has burned through a TON of their "cash reserves," and there'll be no 2020 Big Dance to add to the accounts -- it'll be VERY interesting how many schools pare the scholies, teams, amenitites...

 Have to wonder if the COVID-19 outbreak will lead some schools to "return/revert" to a more appropriate level...


----------



## BrokerZ

I just watched The Scheme on HBO. It’s well worth your time if you have HBO and get the chance to watch it. I won’t give anything away, but a couple things stuck out:

- Sean Miller and Will Wade are so, so guilty of knowingly paying players. They were so brazen it’s like they didn’t even care if they were caught. 
- Creighton has a history of paying players. In fact, they kind of use them as an extreme example to even show how “no-name” schools are paying players. As a contrast to the Louisville‘s of the world, I guess. 

It focuses more on the individuals involved rather than the system as a whole, but still an entertaining 2 hours nonetheless.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

If you've not watched this doc, it's incredible. If you wonder why the college basketball scandal just disappeared, this does a good job explaining why.


----------



## Bluethunder

What's truly amazing is that after the time and money the FBI spent on this case, they didn't get any big fish, the coaches that blantenly cheat are all still employed (minus some asst coaches who were fall guys) and nothing has really changed about college basketball.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> What's truly amazing is that after the time and money the FBI spent on this case, they didn't get any big fish, the coaches that blantenly cheat are all still employed (minus some asst coaches who were fall guys) and nothing has really changed about college basketball.



Right all because one guy wouldn't play ball. I'd imagine Dawkins got PayPalled by hundreds of people for not rolling over. Those wiretaps with Miller and Wade were just tits, especially paired with their presser footage.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Adidas files suit against Bowen's father, 2 others
					

Adidas has filed cross-claims against former five-star recruit Brian Bowen II's father, one of its former grassroots consultants and a financial advisor.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Louisville served notice for more allegations.









						Louisville hit with NCAA notice of allegations
					

Louisville received a Level I allegation involving improper recruiting offers for former signee Brian Bowen II and three Level II allegations.




					www.espn.com


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Louisville served notice for more allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louisville hit with NCAA notice of allegations
> 
> 
> Louisville received a Level I allegation involving improper recruiting offers for former signee Brian Bowen II and three Level II allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com



I am shocked... SHOCKED a Rick Pitino led program has run afoul of the NCAA.... SHOCKED


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Jason Svoboda said:


> Louisville served notice for more allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louisville hit with NCAA notice of allegations
> 
> 
> Louisville received a Level I allegation involving improper recruiting offers for former signee Brian Bowen II and three Level II allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com



It was mentioned in that article that Creighton was also under investigation along with a few others. I would absolutely love to see them get put on probation.


----------



## pbutler218

Iona is pretty stupid for hiring Pitino's crooked ass.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

pbutler218 said:


> Iona is pretty stupid for hiring Pitino's crooked ass.


They probably felt they took a calculated risk. If he turns them into a high profile East coast school, they won't care. If he doesn't get hit with show-cause or additional penalties, again, they'll likely be okay with it.


----------



## 4Q_iu

pbutler218 said:


> Iona is pretty stupid for hiring Pitino's crooked ass.



Sports Illustrated agrees with you:

www.si.com/college/2020/05/05/rick-pitino-louisville-scandal-iona-ncaa


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> They probably felt they took a calculated risk. If he turns them into a high profile East coast school, they won't care. If he doesn't get hit with show-cause or additional penalties, again, they'll likely be okay with it.



it's all about short term gain; Iona's not going to become a high profile school; they'll always lag behind the Big East schools athletically, Ivy and 'Ivy Lite' academically


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> it's all about short term gain; Iona's not going to become a high profile school; they'll always lag behind the Big East schools athletically, Ivy and 'Ivy Lite' academically



I'm talking high profile in the basketball sense. If he can turn them into a Top 25 school, it's been proven that is going to do quite a bit for a school in every arena.


----------



## Deehee33

Assistant basketball coaches aren’t doing anything that involves recruiting, that the head coach hasn’t already approved.


----------



## 4Q_iu

outline of the new/latest NCAA enforcement system...   NC State is first in the firing line

www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ncaabk/luke-decock-few-have-seen-ncaas-new-enforcement-process-nc-state-now-has-a-front-row-seat/ar-BB14tYTK?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## 4Q_iu

Reggie Bush of U$C fame, weighs in on his per$pective WRT the NCAA approving NIL for college athletes

Even HE agrees it's a bad idea...

www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ncaafb/reggie-bush-worried-paying-college-athletes-could-destroy-some-people/ar-BB14zo5z?ocid=msedgntp


----------

